# Whole leg of lamb ??



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Whole leg of lamb.....what to do?? one is already deboned,vacuum sealed and in the freezer the other is still whole....wonder if I should leave it that way and rotisserie it out on the grill or even the fire pit *


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill, makin my mouth water thinking of some good Gyros with homemade tzatziki sauce! Wole leg rotisserie gets my vote!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Bill, makin my water thinking of some good Gyros with homemade tzatziki sauce! Wole leg rotisserie gets my vote!


That's what I have been thinking....and why it's still whole and not like the other(in the freezer in steaks)....not real familiar with lamb...that is why I am asking....and yes some gyro's sounds too good to me too.....:yes: thanks!! :thumbup: I think that is the way I will go....the other steaks will be grilled on the egg when it warms some up here :whistling:


----------



## missionrestoration (Nov 5, 2012)

I love to eat grilled lamb. It is my one of the favorite mouth watering thing.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Had an assignment in France a good while back and leg of Lamb was about my favorite. The only thing they did was stuff some garlic cloves in slits cut in it. My dad used to rub Seasonall on his and both ways can't be beat. I think the only way you can mess it up is overcook it.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Google 7- hour lamb, or "Gigot de Sept Heures", It's a classic, and hard to mess up. It just takes all freakin' day, when you could be wrappin' that up in some pita bread and sippin' on some bad-breath Greek red. 
I love lamb, but Mama don't. Same deal with venison :no: She has no problem with "jug red", though. Otherwise, we'd be raising a few grass-fed dinners ourselves. Good luck with your lamb!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

cut in cubes and shishkabob after marinating in italian dressing for 24 hours!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

If the whole one hasn't had anything done there are a bunch of videos on youtube about how to debone them. The whole one has a lymph node in it that is better to take out. You'll need the twine stuff to tie it back up afterwords. Lamb is awesome, made my first one for this Christmas and it came out well. It took around 2-2.5 hours to cook.


----------

